
Back to school because entrepreneurship leads to mastery of nothing - dquail
https://davidquail.com/2016/03/18/back-to-school/
======
scottmcleod
I think you misunderstand, the mastery _is_ entrepreneurship. The ability to
do whatever it takes to solve problems and be profitable, picking up skills
along the way is just a means to an end.

~~~
dquail
Entrepreneurship is mastering - if anything - "operating" in extremely
uncertain and risky conditions. There's no tangible hard skill you're
mastering. It's fulfilling - but personally completely void of the feeling
I've had truly "mastering" a sport. (I'll use "mastery" loosely here - I
wasn't nearly good enough to play pro. It's a completely different feeling
than "mastering" a subject such as physics or calculus (again using "mastery"
loosely). Perhaps mastery of soft skills leaves me a bit void and its the hard
skills that entrepreneurship lacks.

